# Panties for a petite but shapely 9 yr old



## momto4plus4 (Mar 18, 2010)

My daughter is 9 1/2, only weighs about 55 lbs, but has shapely hips, thighs and butt. We are struggling to find panties that fit that don't ride up. What kind have you tried for your daughter?

FYI, she's in a size 10/12 pants and we've tried both size 10 & 12 from Kohl's, Target & Walmart including the kind that say they don't ride up, which were the worst of all, and we've gotten briefs and low-riders.


----------



## ChristaN (Feb 14, 2003)

My younger dd, who is probably just a few months older than your dd, also weighs 55 lbs. She is about 4'4" and skinny as a string bean, so I am imagining that she is shaped differently though. For her, we're doing fine with size 8 from anywhere. She wears 8 slims in pants.

My older dd (12) is certainly bigger (5'2" and 85 lbs.), but may be shaped a bit more like yours. Dd12 is also rather thin, but doesn't do as well with Target undies. We've taken to buying her XS solid white or very demure colored undies from Aeropostle or Victoria's Secret's Pink line which is, apparently, aimed toward younger women/teens.

I don't know if those would be too big for your dd, but the stuff aimed at juniors might be more curvy. They are also a lot more expensive, unfortunately.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

At that age we did either Hanna Andersson-the bikinini style, not the fuller style, or petit bateau. My dd has never done well with cheaper, thinner underwear. Boy brief styles have worked OK as well-Justice carries some younger style prints, etc. for your dd's age.


----------



## momto4plus4 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I'll have to look into those. It's frustrating spending all this money and having them not fit.


----------

